# Can't get rid of nock high tear...



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

For my own information, what kind of paper are you using that you can tell 3/8" tear difference.
If I get 3 vane tears on all sides of the center with newspaper I switch to a different tuning method.

Are you using a string loop that is tight against the nock top and bottom?
If so give some room below the nock and tie in a little serving to keep it from sneaking back up. Without that space you would be putting the drawing force above the arrow.

I don't know about that bow and rest, but check your rest for vane contact. I just set up a bow and the center of the holes was giving me contact with the rest.

Also if this is a non-drop away prong rest, lighten the spring.

It could also be a form problem.


----------



## blown shot (Sep 10, 2005)

3/8 tear is not that important!If your broadheads are shooting 2 inches low-raise your rest 1/32" or lower your nock the same amount until they fly with your field points.This should solve your problems.Who cares what your paper tune looks like=That is only to get you in the ballpark.Good luck,James


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

blown shot said:


> 3/8 tear is not that important!If your broadheads are shooting 2 inches low-raise your rest 1/32" or lower your nock the same amount until they fly with your field points.This should solve your problems.Who cares what your paper tune looks like=That is only to get you in the ballpark.Good luck,James


As I understand it he is already at 90°. Raising his rest is going to put him nock low and that's not right. Something is up.
Because I just went through this last night I'm thinking either rest tension or he doesn't have space below the nock and the lower knot on the string loop.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

It's possible that your arrows are marginally underspined, no matter what the charts say. For a quick check you could take a turn off the limbs and see if your broadhead flight improves. I wouldn't get all that hyped about a 3/8" tear thru paper. Paper tuning is only a preliminary procedure. There are other, better ways to fine tune the bow.
One other thing to check is whether the WB rest is perpendicular to the arrow. Details!!!!!!!!! Possibly try a lighter weight point and see what happens.


----------



## BowtechMike (Apr 3, 2005)

Myk,

The paper I use is stiff paper from a large calendar. I taped it to a frame with the paper pulled tight.

The rest is a Whisker Biscuit, so there is no rest tension to adjust.

I don't have a string loop, I shoot directly off the string (center serving). At the arrow nock from the top I have: 2 brass nock's, arrow nock, eliminator button, then my release.

I want to emphasize the only reason I care about the high tear is the affect on broadhead flight (planing down). Again, with the Slick Trick's I was hoping they would match the field points. 

The arrows group well and I think the tune is close, just not perfect.

I am wondering if the problem could be how the nock travels after release, rather than nock point or rest position. 

I will try the suggestion to back off the limb bolts a bit and see what affect that has.

Thanks to all for the input.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Sometimes with WB rests, you have to make the opposite move than you would with a prong or drop-away rest. 

With most Freedom Cam bows I have set up and tuned, paper tears and broadhead flight was best with the arrow set up slightly nock high at rest. It doesn't look great when you compare the arrow to the Berger holes, but it works. 

My Pro 40 FC is shooting exceptionally well set up slightly nock high at rest. Broadhead flight is like a dart and they hit the same hole as my field points at 40 yards. Three broadheads hit the same spot, Wasp Boss Bullet 75, Muzzy 75 and Stinger 85. In fact, I was so happy with my Pro 40/broadhead tune that I am going to hunt with this bow. 

65#, 28" draw
355 grain GT5575
Wasp Boss Bullet 75

Only 262 fps ........ not as fast as the Allegaince ........ but I don't think the deer will complain.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I don't know how to fix your problem but if you figure it out, tell me. I'm having the same thing happen to me with basically the same setup except for with a Mighty Might VFT. Oh and switching to a prong rest didn't seem to help. I have found that Steel Force and Stinger heads shoot the closest to field points and also group great so I will be using one of them.

Actually I shot different arrows and I'm shooting 73 pounds. I tried Gold Tip 7595's, Easton 2314, and Easton 2219.


----------



## Myk (Nov 19, 2003)

> Myk,
> 
> The paper I use is stiff paper from a large calendar. I taped it to a frame with the paper pulled tight.


Thanks. I don't have any of that  I was hoping you were going to say freezer wrapping paper.
I've been meaning to try that but there's always a stack of newspaper right next to where I paper tune.

No loop and you're tuning level? You lost me.
I had one bow that did that, but I never paper tuned it. Once I decided to paper check it when I was tuning a different bow I found that it needed to be very nock high. Why it shot broadheads with field points that far out of tune is a mystery to me.

Long shot, because I doubt if the difference would be enough to make 3" at 20yds, have you compared the actual weight of the heads?


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Try a slight positive tiller.

I suggest you add half a turn to the bottom, take off half a turn on the top limb. This will slightly speed up the lower limb and slow down the upper limb, and pull the nocking point a bit down on the shot.

You'll have to reset your nocking point/peep of course. 

You will get people arguing that the limbs work together and this won't do anything, but they're wrong. Try it.


----------

